
Gormless geeks guide to good looks - yters
http://lifehacker.com/5058823/top-10-easy-ways-to-look-sharp
======
yters
I need a straight razor.

Their link on shaving didn't work, here's another I found:

[http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-
Yourself/1972-03-01/How...](http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-
Yourself/1972-03-01/How-to-Use-a-Straight-Razor.aspx)

Also tells what materials to buy, and how much to spend: looks like around
$10-20.

~~~
rms
A traditional safety razor is generally a much better idea than a straight
razor.

~~~
yters
The author claims it gives a much better shave and doesn't irritate your skin
as much.

------
nihilocrat
But... but... my hippie hairdo and unixbeard /are/ the things that make me
look good!

